# new display shelves



## Mike O (May 27, 2008)

Well I spent some time cleaning and building shelves. They are 1' deep. 26' X 26" long and three levels except for the forth level right side bottom. That is all nothing but Massachusetts Blob beers!


----------



## Mike O (May 27, 2008)

Picture 2


----------



## Mike O (May 27, 2008)

Last pic!


----------



## Stardust (May 27, 2008)

[align=center] [/align][align=center]*Top of the Morning or Evening to you Mike,*[/align][align=center]*At first I giggled and said to myself*[/align][align=center]* I think were related and went to see*[/align][align=center]* your last name. I knew you had to*[/align][align=center]* be an Irish man with a very good sense*[/align][align=center]* of organization *[/align][align=center]*and *[/align][align=center]*maybe some OCD.*[/align][align=center]* I think we all have it here at the forum.*[/align][align=center]*I'd sure love to poke through all your bottles*[/align][align=center]*bet it would be a day of fun, fun, fun.....*[/align][align=center]*Are you related to the Irish Beer Pubs?*[/align][align=center]*How about Desmonds'?*[/align][align=center]*~Stardust~*[/align]


----------



## madman (May 27, 2008)

dont have that much wow! super collection! nice   mike


----------



## Mike O (May 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  My wife would agree with you all on the sickness but she still lets me have 75 or so bottles in the house too!


----------



## RedGinger (May 27, 2008)

Wow, Mike that's quite a collection!  How long have you been digging/collecting?


----------



## NCdigger5 (May 27, 2008)

Crazy collection! And you dont even have your crazy flasks in there!


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 3, 2008)

holy monkey poo!  You've expanded quite a bit Mikey!  Awesome...  glad you still have em as it looks like there was no love lost for collecting...  we gotta dig soon...?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 3, 2008)

I have to sort and replace old stuff with new dug stuff,and put stuff in the attic and basement.My wife would kill me.[8D] Can you do a Irish jig Mike? []


----------



## Brains (Jun 4, 2008)

i see alot of insulators in there, can you post a picture of  them? I can tell theres a cd-202, thats one of my favorite styles. Nice display, quite impressive!


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 6, 2008)

Mike:

 Now that is a bunch of bottles.  On my wish list is enough room like that.  Well done.  Congrats.
 Madpaddla


----------



## LC (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice setup Mike , might have to hire you to do one for me ! Thanks for sharing your collection with us.


----------

